# Zonata! found elusive cal mtn kingsnake!



## cloud jaguar (Jul 21, 2010)

Lately i have been really interested in tricolors -- first my tricolor hognose false coral snake hatchlings - and most recently i have been looking for Lampropeltis zonata parvirubra - after some intense looking i found a yearling!

Here he is:


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice! I actually thought it was a little bigger until I saw it on your hand. What's the old saying go for these guys? Red and yellow can kill a fellow, something something... something something... I completely forgot. =P


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 22, 2010)

Red and yellow, kill a fellow. Red and black, venom lack.

I find these while stream fishing wild trout on Mt Baldy and in San Bernardino Wilderness. Beautiful snakes!

Quite common on baldy it would seem in a certain drainage.


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats a cool looking snake!


----------

